# word on the Bat ??



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Will Moebius be doing a Bat model from Dark Knight Rises?

whats the word ??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The word is "Spilgnoitz"!


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Potrzebie


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

I seem to remember Frank saying at the WF show/tell they had passed on the Bat because it was just too complex => expensive...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the small Hot Wheels 5" replica and was looking at it last night when this thread started. I can see what Frank means- it is complex enough to make the Tumbler look like a soccerball and people are already complaining about how much that kit costs (with the license and tool costs). 
Personally I think it would be a nice styrene kit but the craft looks better on screen moving than in your hand- dramatic from some angles but really weird in others.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Antsnest said:


> I seem to remember Frank saying at the WF show/tell they had passed on the Bat because it was just too complex => expensive...


So then...
The word is "NO"


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Haven't you heard? The bird is the word.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Papa-ooma-mow-mow, papa-oomow-mow-mow.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Probably for the best, really. Not a very iconic or attractive design. With a high price point, I could see it languishing on shelves.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Moebius Models may not be offering the BAT, but Hot Toys will be producing a 1/12 scale BAT, along with the Dark Knight, plus. 

1/12 scale BAT by Hot Toys (photo slideshow)


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Perhaps a Japanese company will produce it like Bandi Models
Did with the Tumbler. I am hoping for the Japan market to follow
up with some products. Revell really surprised me with the 2013
1701 movie Enterprise so you never really know what the future
holds for these kind of subjects. Moebius folks are very caution
Poker players. AMEN.


Fortress


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Hot Toys does some simply amazing work. That being said, I'm sure it will be quite expensive as their stuff usually is. However, there are times that you get what you pay for.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Even after watching the movie more then a few times, The Bat never really did anything for me. Didn't have anything against it, but my boat just wasn't floated.


----------

